# Getting attention



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

For the life of me I cannot keep the black hornet's (aka Woof) attention. He acts like he has ADD and has the attention span of a goldfish unless food is involved but then the food is all he focuses on. You could talk to him until your blue in the face and not so much as a twitch of the ear from him. Inside or outside it can be a great deal of work just to get him to settle and pay attention. I'd love to be able to allow him off leash like I do with the other nerd but I can't trust him, can't get his attention. If he catches sight of a bird or anything small and moving he gets tunnel vision and has nearly gotten himself killed as he'll chase after said small moving thing relentlessly. 

For awhile I let it slide. The world was a new and exciting place for him having never really been outside and in this type of setting. He's 2 years old, spent his entire life up until last March in a puppy mill, then I adopted him in May. But its been 8 months, time to settle focus and start working on acting like a good member of society. So best way to get him to settle/focus?

I can't tell you how many people have said to just live with it. Its a husky thing, he won't get over it. I should euth him as there are far better trained dogs in shelters now waiting for a home. For awhile I did consider euthing him, simply because I was afraid he was going to hurt or kill himself and I'd rather he be euthed then passed on to another home and then possibly another and another being treated like who knows what. But I can't. He is a smart dog, and he's a big love. I know he can learn and be an awesome dog if only I could actually get his attention for longer then 3 seconds.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Not the most knowledgeable on here. But wanted to say two things
First: Good for you for keep him, I know to many people that think the way your friends were talking and it really annoys me as husky's are such great dogs.

Second: It sounds like he is still acting like a little pup were every little thing might be slightly better than what he already has. In which case its back to real basics and just trying to prove you are the greatest thing in his life (which of course we all know you are  )

Good luck to you


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you tried running him on a bike, exercising the hell out of him so he's nice and tired and then starting to work on him on getting his attention? Start inside with no distractions - just things like never saying his name unless it is associated with really really good things, like super high value treats (to start off with). 
Thats what I found with my dog. She had the attention span of a jellyfish till she grew up a bit, about 3yo, honestly. What made it worse was that the husband has a neurological speech problem, and he was calling Mollies name like 20 times when he wanted her to come, and then getting frustrated which reflected in his voice. So Mollie of course started ignoring us (well, mainly the husband) when we called her. I had to start all over again and use different words (now!) for when she knows she has to come without fail. (not that it always works yet, but its now 90% reliable with huge distractions and getting better). 
Try a high value treat every time you say his name, hold it up next to your face so he will start looking you in the eye. That way, one day, when he does answer his name, he will look you in the eye and you can tell him what you want him to do. With the patience of a saint, it will get better, I promise.
And, thank you for rescuing him. These rescue dogs are the best, wait and see, he'll be the best dog you've ever had. (Barring one, of course!!!).
BTW, I don't know if this is the 'official' way of training or not, but I wanted to let you know that it seemed to work with my bundle of super high energy.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

He's too young to force run. Running or biking with him is a bad idea until the growth plates close.

Pups his age just have "puppy brain" and sometimes it's important to just let them be a pup. SAFELY. I wouldn't let him off leash, period. If you want him to have more room, get a long line. Only work in areas with little or no distraction, places he knows and where nothing new or more interesting than you will pop up. Get him working reliably in that environment before you try to get anything "real" out of him in a more distracting environment. Sounds like he could use a good bit of focus work. Get him alone, just you and him, and call his name, make funny noises, move, dance, bounce around, act like a complete idiot, whatever you have to do to get his attention. (You'll be glad it's just you and him alone! :tongue: ) As soon as he looks at you, "YES!" and then offer a treat. Have that be the only thing you work on for several to many sessions. Keep 'em short and interesting. Go for often rather than long. As you build on this, try to have him focusing on YOU not on your hands. Get him to look up at your face. Until you truly have his focus, you won't be able to reliably train any other behaviors.

I'm sure there will be other people with ideas for you, too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought growth plates were closed around 14 months of age or so.
And, I need to stress that it was never my intention to suggest 'force' running a dog. 
I run mine with the bike and quite frankly we both have a ball. 
I do make sure to watch her very closely to ensure sure she never over stretches herself. But, it is obvious by her gait and her expressions that the dog loves it. Plus it is a great way to get out excess energy in an enjoyable way.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I thought growth plates were closed around 14 months of age or so.
> And, I need to stress that it was never my intention to suggest 'force' running a dog.
> I run mine with the bike and quite frankly we both have a ball.
> I do make sure to watch her very closely to ensure sure she never over stretches herself. But, it is obvious by her gait and her expressions that the dog loves it. Plus it is a great way to get out excess energy in an enjoyable way.


My bad. She did say two, didn't she. For some reason I was thinking 8 months. Oh, I see where I got that - because she said she's had him for 8 months. Yeah, then that part totally ignore! But, the focus exercises still apply, for any dog at any age.

And whenever you run with or bike a dog, you are force running them. That's not necessarily a bad thing. In this case it's to compel them to do it, in line with the runner or biker, when they'd be inclined, if left loose, to run around a spell, rest, run around a spell, rest, on their own accord.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

We're still working on his focus problems. Quite frankly I'm getting frustrated with him which isn't helping. Makes me feel about an inch tall as I know I'm the one holding him back from being a well trained dog. I try to tire him out a bit before training, but that's a loosing battle, I've gone 4 hours of hiking, and he seems weary to my eye so we head out someplace quiet with some room. I can get _maybe_ 10 minutes before he starts acting like he has a rocket up his arse and he's seeing everything for the first time. In those 10 minutes we've accomplished basically nothing as he'll lay there and look at me with "your funny, I'm sooo not doing that". At this point I'm so tired I could fall over both physically and mentally.

I try to remember that the world is still a big new place for him. He was in a puppy mill for the first two years of his life. March 2010 I believe was when he was rescued from that and I adopted him May 19 2010. Mentally I think he's still 4 months old I'm just waiting for the day he wakes up and his mind finally takes notice that he's 2 almost 3 and he should shape up.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Patience with a dog like this can be tough. And when you get frustrated you should just put training aside and start again once you get more settled yourself. I get frustrated too, and only recently did I start just walking away from the training session when I felt myself get frustrated. It seems to be helping LOL

What kind of focus exercises have you done? Are you clicker training with him at all? I would highly recommend taking up clicker training if you haven't already.

The focus exercise that I suggest you try out is as follows:

Pick a very low distraction setting. Like a bathroom just you and the dog. 

Get plenty of teeny, tiny treats that you know he goes nuts for...make sure you have plenty of variety and MORE than you'd think you'll ever need. 

Have clicker in hand and ready. Other than the click of the clicker this is a silent game. No talking, no calling his name, etc.

Sit on the floor, or where ever is comfy. And wait.....

The very INSTANT he looks you in the face WITHOUT any cue from you click and reward immediately. Repeat this as many times as you can. Some dogs really don't like looking people in the face at all, so if he's one like that...click and treat the very INSTANT he looks in your general direction if thats all he will offer. If he doesn't even offer a glance in your direction, click and treat even the SLIGHTEST ear flick in your direction. Then get more and more focused on treating the gradual behaviors building up to looking you in the face. He may just offer one or two of these "focuses on you" behaviors in a half hour. I wouldn't go longer than a half hour, but that is still progress. Many people want instant results, but with training animals...patience is a virtue! 

I would repeat doing this focus exercise in your low distraction environment as many times as it takes for him to be focused only on you for a good few minutes straight. Then choose another spot in the home that is only slightly more distracting. Again, working gradually up to getting his attention is the main point...you want to set him up for success. It may take months to get him even to focus on you outside in your yard. 

I hope this helps....let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Natalie made a great point of trying that game. Since his focus isn't the best, I would only do the game for like 5 minutes and then build up gradually since you do not want him to lose interest. If you feel confident and he is totally focused, then extend the time but try not to make it "work" for him. Building value torwards you is key so make sure you make it superrrr exciting and throw a party or something at the end of the session with a favorite toy or something.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Patience with a dog like this can be tough. And when you get frustrated you should just put training aside and start again once you get more settled yourself. I get frustrated too, and only recently did I start just walking away from the training session when I felt myself get frustrated. It seems to be helping LOL
> 
> What kind of focus exercises have you done? Are you clicker training with him at all? I would highly recommend taking up clicker training if you haven't already.
> 
> ...


This is EXACTLY what I would suggest as well! Eventually you can work your way up to holding a treat near him and he'll look at you and not the treat. Montana wasn't a highly attentive dog, we have been working on this, and she's doing very well with it! We can also drop treats on and around her without her going to snatch them up, she looks at me for direction what to do next. It's a great way to build a bond and focus. 

When you give him the power to make the right choice, you will see amazing results.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

pandaparade said:


> Natalie made a great point of trying that game. Since his focus isn't the best, I would only do the game for like 5 minutes and then build up gradually since you do not want him to lose interest. If you feel confident and he is totally focused, then extend the time but try not to make it "work" for him. Building value torwards you is key so make sure you make it superrrr exciting and throw a party or something at the end of the session with a favorite toy or something.


I would also say the same, but some dogs don't offer ANY behavior within five minutes. I have a feeling this dog will show LOTS of behaviors in the span of five minutes LOL


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I one issue I have with using treats is that he'll focus on the treat not me, If I tell him to sit or lay down he does it at the drop of a hat but his eyes are on my hand or my pocket. I want him to look up at me, my face not my hand or my pocket. So what do I do?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is a couple videos. Remember that these dogs already know the cue so it may take several sessions for your dog to pick up what he is supposed to do. Take the treats out of you pocket, and work on "It's yer choice" too for now.











This is my dog with some it's your choice. Your dog will be able to do this as well after he understands it's yer choice


----------

